# DREAMCATCHERS MEDS



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

CITALOPRAM- BIG ITCHY RASH ALL OVER

TRAZEDONE 50s- HELPED ME TOO SLEEP OVER THAN THAT NO EFFECTS

TRAZEDONE100s- TOO STRONG WOULD WAKE UP DURING THE NIGHT FEELING LIKE ID HAD AN EPIDURAL, COULDNT MOVE MY LEGS AND WET THE BED

CARBAMAZAPINE-OH THE HELL THAT WAS??????

SERTAILINE- SEEMS TO BE HELPING, NOT AS OBSSESIVE BUT NOT YET IN REALITY

PROPANADOL-RELIEVES SYMPTOMS OF ANXIETY, VERY CALMING AND CAN TAKE WHEN YOU FEEL LIKE YOU NEED THEM, A BIG HELP IF YOU HAVE TO GO OUT!!!!!!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

stopped taking propanadol a week ago....had a few withdrawals with tingling in the hands but nothing major.....unless mood swings are a bad thing


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2005)

dreamcatcher said:


> stopped taking propanadol a week ago....had a few withdrawals with tingling in the hands but nothing major.....unless mood swings are a bad thing


I became immune to propanolol in the end I think - I still have them, and it has been tempting to take some but I must resist.


----------

